# ass hole [asshole]



## Sofia29

¿Cómo lo traducirían? Busqué a ver si había conversaciones en que se preguntara esto y vi que algunos proponían "pendejo". Sin embargo, pendejo es sinónimo de inmaduro, por lo menos acá en Argentina. ¿Se les ocurre otro sinónimo igual de guarango, pero más global?


----------



## Gr3g0ri0

Tal vez, ¿"cabrón"?


----------



## moyarangel

En España se traduce como _capullo _en distintas películas que he visto en V.O. pero tal vez _pendejo_ sea lo que buscas.


----------



## nadasé

Creo que en Argentina lo más cercano a A**hole sería *pelotudo.*


----------



## riglos

Estoy 100% de acuerdo con nadasé. En Argentina sería equivalente a "pelot*do" o también "bol*do" o "f*rro".


----------



## Sofia29

nadasé said:
			
		

> Creo que en Arg. lo más cercano a A**hole sería *pelotudo.*


 
Claro, eso es lo primero que se me ocurrió, pero necesito una palabra que se entienda en todos los países hispanoparlantes. Pelotudo es muy de Argentina y pendejo, acá por lo menos, se presta a confusión...


----------



## nadasé

Entonces, utilizaría *cabrón* (propuesto por Gr3gorio) o *idiota, cretino, imbécil, estúpido.* Creo que se entenderían más.


----------



## Sofia29

nadasé said:
			
		

> Entonces, utilizaría *cabrón* (propuesto por Gr3gorio) o *idiota, cretino, imbécil, estúpido.* Creo que se entenderían más.


 
Sí, voy a usar cabrón, que creo que se entiende en todas partes y es un poco más grosera que las otras opciones.

MIL gracias a todos.


----------



## ~K!ssës~

Gilipo*ll*as. xD


----------



## la zarzamora

Ojo que depende del contexto.
La palabra se puede utilizar de manera violenta, despreciativa o simplemente (si hay confianza) de forma hasta simpática o graciosa.

Así que creo que depende quién se lo diga a quién, en qué circunstancias.

"Infeliz" es otra opción, (esta nunca es graciosa).

"Mierda" como en "eres una mierda", (en España usan una o un).


----------



## invazorjru

Con respecto a este término, por lo regular se refiere a alguien que friega o jode, utilizando términos  mexicanos yo diría que el más exacto sería _culero _ya que le hace referencia a _ass_ y _hole._


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Yo también pienso que cabrón es bastante "global" y bastante guarango (lo que no sé es si gente que no sea de Argentina sabrá qué es "guarango"). Si finalmente descartas el matiz guarango, "imbécil", que puede sonar bastante fuerte, sería mi opción. Un saludo.

P. D.: Ahora que lo veo en el DRAE, en Bolivia y en Uruguay también se usa "guarango". Aquí en España, ni noticias.


----------



## alberich

Soy norteamericano, pero me fije (perdoneme pero no se usar acentos) en que ninguna de las respuestas en este foro ha hasta ahora ha senalado la traduccion literal que seria 





> ojo de culo


. O sea en terminos mas cultas el ano (sin tilda).

Hoy por casualidad vi una pelicula llamada SUGAR en done esta palabra se usaba con mucha frecuencia.



nadasé said:


> Creo que en Arg. lo más cercano a A**hole sería *pelotudo.*


 
Un conocido argentino me dijo que el sentido de "pelotudo"
es una referencia a testiculos muy grandes y gruesos. Pero que la palabra en esencia constituye una de las mas grandes insultas que hay.


----------



## melourido

La verdad cuando la he escuchado y visto las expresiones de la gente sí se refiere a un insulto fuerte. En Colombia diríamos GUEVÓN, pero creo que la mejor palabra castiza sería IMBÉCIL.


----------



## Keraunos

Antes que nada, perdón por incorporarme tan tarde a un artículo tan antiguo.

Aquí en Andalucía, y en gran parte de España, una traducción ambivalente, es decir que sea un insulto contra alguien que se comporta de manera insolente para con nosotros y que a la vez significa ojo del culo, es _sieso. _Para los que lo desconzcan se emplea como "ser un sieso".
Esta es la definición del DRAE, que por desgracia no recoge la acepción de insulto popularmente extendida.

*sieso.*

(Del lat. _sessus_, asiento).


*1. *m. Ano con la porción inferior del intestino recto.

Saludos.


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

alberich said:


> Un conocido argentino me dijo que el sentido de "pelotudo"
> es una referencia a testiculos muy grandes y gruesos. Pero que la palabra en esencia constituye una de las mas grandes insultas que hay.



Hola:

'Pelotudo' sí puede ser una traducción viable de 'asshole' en Argentina (también 'boludo', ya que estamos), pero no es "global" como pedía el mensaje original, sino local (argentina). Conta lo que dice tu amigo/a no que no creo es que sea un insulto demasido fuerte. De hecho, se trata de una palabra bastante frecuente en el habla informal argentina (aunque no, por supuesto, en el habla formal y mucho menos en el habla esmerada). Uno no puede ir por ahí "pelotudeando" a la gente sin consecuencias. "Boludo", en mi opinión, es aún más suave que "pelotudo", ya que en muchas ocasiones se utiliza de un modo parecido (no idéntico) a la palabra inglesa 'guy'. Por ejemplo, unos adolescentes pueden encontrarse y preguntarse ¿Qué hacés, boludo? sin que eso tenga connotación agresiva, sino de confianza (y de un montón de otras cosas que no vienen al caso). También cumple una función semejantes cuando se usa en modo admirativo ¡Qué bueno, boludo, me alegro mucho de que te haya llegado la aceptación de tu artículo! (también expresable como "Qué bueno, macho, me alegro mucho..."). Con 'pelotudo' no ocurre lo mismo. Su significado puede variar desde el de "tonto" o "bobo" (dumb) al de "imbécil" (jerk) que si bien comparten sentido no tienen la misma connotación (como ocurre con 'gilipollas' y 'gilí', aquí en España), pero siempre es peyorativo. No hay que olvidar una palabra que en algunas provincias argentinas podría servir también de traducción de "asshole" y que se usa casi del mismo modo que 'boludo': 'huevón'.
Y tras este profundísimo tratado de escatología meridional, dejo el foro a otros eruditos.
Saludos,


----------



## gnromy

'cretino' o 'infeliz'... es bastante global. No es el peor insulto pero todos captamos el sentido negativo de las palabras.


----------



## Dimitry

I am very, very sorry for using a bad language but I need to find a way to translate the titled phrase into Spanish so that someone in Spain would understand it colloquially.  Example of a sentence is "He is an ass hole" (referring to someone derogatorily) 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## xururaca

Es un imbecil?


----------



## MHCKA

Él es...
un completo *imbécil*.
un asno.
un idiota.


----------



## Cornelius71

Many insults in English don't have a direct translation or an equivalent in Spanish. "Asshole" I would translate as "gilipollas" if the person you want to translate it to is from Spain. If it's from America, the translation would most likely be different.


----------



## Clarittis

Hello Dimitry, you can't translate it literally into Spanish, because we don't usually use that expresion as an insult (it would be 'agujero del culo'). At least in Spain, we use the word 'gilipollas' for someone who is really stupid, idiot, a jerk. Regards!


----------



## Dimitry

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Dimitry

De lo que entiendo gilipollas es alguien quien no es inteligente o se parece que no es inteligente.  En ingles tu puedes llamar a alguien “asshole” porque el es mala persona aunque es inteligente.


----------



## Cornelius71

No, un gilipollas puede ser inteligente. Es lo más parecido a "asshole" que hay en español, creeme.


----------



## Dimitry

Gracias, Cornelius. Confio en ti.


----------



## mameytree

Estoy de acuerdo con Cornelius. _Gillipollas _me parece lo más adecuado para uso en la penínusla ibérica.


----------



## Dimitry

Gracias, Mameytree.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Creo que están olvidando que lo mismo que aplica para gilipollas, esto es, que no se usa únicamente con el sentido de "falto de entendimiento", aplica también para imbécil, idiota y cretino.

"Asshole" también puede ser traducido por "pedazo de idiota".


----------



## Dimitry

Gracias, swift.


----------



## Cornelius71

De acuerdo, Swift, pero en inglés tambien existen "imbecil" e "idiot"; "cretino" es una palabra más formal y anticuada, mientras que "asshole" es más informal y relativamente moderna. Todas son válidas, pero se trata de buscar la que mejor se amolde en todos los sentidos a la palabra que queremos traducir. Es mi opinión, _anyway._


----------



## Dimitry

Cornelius, tienes mucha razón. (En cuanto tú respuesta a Swift).


----------



## perdejes

hola yo soy latina mi marido americano, y nos hacemos muchas bromas y siempre estamos riendo al final me dice you are an asshole. ahora que leo sus comentarios como lo traduciria?


----------



## MHCKA

Al menos acá... cuando se usan insultos entre personas de confianza... es un juego de palabras.

No obstante, si te lo dice directo a los ojos y no hay una sonrisa de por medio... o no acostumbran llevarse de esa manera probablemente, en efecto, te esté insultando.

El contexto amiga, el contexto.


----------



## Rosa de Piedretta

Traducir 'Asshole' a español es relativamente fácil. En casi todos los países hispanohablantes tenemos equivalentes para su sentido metafórico. Posiblemente encuentre su homólogo en el insulto que más a flor de labios se tenga en el habla coloquial: cabrón, gilipollas, mal parido, pelotudo, güevón y pare usted de contar. Lo importante es considerar el destinatario de la traducción para saber qué palabra nos sirve más. Por ejemplo, 'imbécil' sirve para una traducción iberoamericana, neutra y con censura. 'Cabrón' sirve para una traducción iberoamericana y sin censura. 'Pelotudo' para el Cono Sur, sin censura. Y así sucesivamente, dependiendo del destinatario y las normas que esten rigiendo la traducción en cuanto a su léxico. Saludos.


----------



## Etemenanki

Perdón por incorporarme tan tarde al post, no lo había visto antes:
"Tonto del culo" (muy usado en España), parece ser lo que más se acerca a la palabra original. Pero seguramente, como suele pasar, no se use en los otros países de habla hispana.


----------



## jilar

perdejes said:


> hola yo soy latina mi marido americano, y nos hacemos muchas bromas y siempre estamos riendo al final me dice you are an asshole. ahora que leo sus comentarios como lo traduciria?


Yo en este caso, y si realmente no está enfadado, sino que te lo dice con cariño, diría "cabrita".
En el sentido de que guerreáis, mejor dicho, lo guerreas (verbalmente o manualmente).

Cabrita por ser femenino, tu caso, y usando el diminutivo, de "cabrón", para darle ese matiz de "confianza" o menos gravedad que sería llamarte "cabrona".

Si alguien nos guerrea solemos decir:
-¡Qué cabrito/a!


----------



## crobert

No recomiendo cabrón, pues en muchas partes se usa para decir de una persona que le permite el adulterio a su mujer.


----------



## Ferrol

Cornelius71 said:


> Many insults in English don't have a direct translation or an equivalent in Spanish. "Asshole" I would translate as "gilipollas" if the person you want to translate it to is from Spain. If it's from America, the translation would most likely be different.


I  agree :.I think  in Spain a good translation would be  "gilipollas"


----------

